
Rough waters for California's not so public beaches - spking
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-09-rough-california-beaches.html
======
mullingitover
I'd vote for a ballot measure that penalizes landowners who block public
access to public beaches with forfeiture of their entire property. I bet a
majority of Californians would, too.

------
oldmancoyote
There is an article in the California State Constitution guaranteeing public
access to the ocean. That's how old the California tradition of public access
to the beach is. If they want "privacy and exclusivity" put a fence around the
land they own, not the land we own.

------
foxyv
My solution would be called the Vuvuzela boat. Don't want people to have
access to these beaches through your land? Okay we'll just boat them in on the
Vuvuzela boat. Every rider gets a free Vuvuzela. The boat is also very safety
conscious and makes sure that other boats know where it is by blasting lots of
airhorns... LOTS OF AIRHORNS. Usually when it is close to the beach. The boat
runs 24/7 to make sure people have plenty of access to the beach.

Jokes aside, just eminent domain these jerks and put in an easement. Possibly
with tasteful artwork of hands flipping them off. Okay maybe not ALL jokes
aside...

